# 11/11 - Hiking - Moriah



## MtnMagic (Nov 7, 2004)

All the weather forecasters are predicting a beautiful day to hike with super views to see.  Rattle River Trail is 11.4 miles r.t, 3400' elevation gain. Other routes tbd. Meet 8am Thursday at the lot across from North Road. Full winter conditons including snowshoes/crampons.


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Nov 7, 2004)

I'm linking up sections of the AT, so I'll probably take that route and see you guys on the summit!! Look for obnoxious yellow goretex coat


----------



## MtnMagic (Nov 7, 2004)

How about a group hike up to the summit via the AT. 

Is 8am good for you?

C'mon and join in!


----------



## skimom (Nov 7, 2004)

Hey TeleGrrrl .... you wouldn't be calling my yellow gortex coat obnoxious, would you ??

 

I'd love to join this hike, but I'll have to catch you next time.  The 11th is Veterans Day and the kids will be home for the day ... no school.

Have a great hike and let us all know about the conditions!


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Nov 7, 2004)

Hey SkiMom I'm the yellow one! When I look at you, I see red    

I'm looking at going from Route 2 to Moriah summit and back again. I completed the Mooshuc Notch section earlier this fall (grueling is an understatement), and have hiked from Pinkham to Moriah summit in 2000.

Looks like the weather will be cooperative   
Of course if the hike doesn't transpire, I'd be just as happy skiing somewhere!

tg


----------



## skimom (Nov 8, 2004)

whoohoo .... skiing !!

Now I'm SURE I could get the kids to go skiing on Thursday.


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Nov 8, 2004)

Hmmmm, it's looking like Sunday River will be open...


----------



## skimom (Nov 9, 2004)

oh boy oh boy oh boy


----------

